# Decision to release Oscar suspended



## Stroodlepuff (19/8/15)

Johannesburg - The decision to release Paralympian Oscar Pistorius on parole on Friday has been suspended, eNCA reported on Wednesday.

Justice spokesperson Mthunzi Mhaga said the minister considered a petition to stop his release and he has referred the decision for review to the parole board.

This implied that the earlier decision to release him on parole "has been suspended", said Mhaga.

Media Release on Oscar Pistorius as at August 19 2015

Reactions: Like 2


----------

